# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  في استمرار لموجة رفع الأجور ((أجور جديدة للنقل العام خلال اسبوعين))

## الحوت

قال وزير النقل المهندس علاء البطاينة ان هيئة تنظيم قطاع النقل انتهت من دراسة اطوال الخطوط لاعادة النظر بالاجور خلال اسبوعين مع احتساب الكلف التشغيلية على مشغلي خطوط النقل العام التي ارتفعت في الاونة الاخيرة حوالي 35 بالمائة.

واضاف خلال لقائه مشغلي خطوط النقل العام في محافظة مادبا أمس الإثنين انه يتم اعادة النظر بالاجور كل ثلاثة اشهر بحيث تعدل لحوالي 3400 حافلة نقل كبيرة ومتوسطة معتبرا ارتفاع اسعار النفط من اكبر التحديات التي تواجه الوزارة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بدنا نشوف شو اخرتها معهم؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

خلوها على الله ...

مشكور يا حوت ...

----------


## الحوت

شكرا معاذ وشكرا نادر...رح نرجع لموضوع النمر الفرديه والزوجيه شكلنا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكرا معاذ وشكرا نادر...رح نرجع لموضوع النمر الفرديه والزوجيه شكلنا



شو هي النمر الفردية والزوجية؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكلها الروحه على الجامعه كل يوم بدها اتصير اتكلفني 5 دنانير

----------


## الحوت

> شو هي النمر الفردية والزوجية؟؟؟


سنه ال91 زي ما بتذكر الحكومه عملت قرار لانه اسعار النفط ارتفعت فترة حرب الخليج الثانيه القرار كان انه السيارات بتتحرك حسب النمر يوم مسموح للسيارات الي نمرتها فرديه تتحرك واليوم الثاني السيارات الي نمرتها زوجيه لفتره طويله طبق القرار

----------


## الحوت

> شكلها الروحه على الجامعه كل يوم بدها اتصير اتكلفني 5 دنانير


اذا الجامعه بنفس المحافظه بدها 5 دنانير

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> سنه ال91 زي ما بتذكر الحكومه عملت قرار لانه اسعار النفط ارتفعت فترة حرب الخليج الثانيه القرار كان انه السيارات بتتحرك حسب النمر يوم مسموح للسيارات الي نمرتها فرديه تتحرك واليوم الثاني السيارات الي نمرتها زوجيه لفتره طويله طبق القرار



شكرا يا حوت على المعلومة 
بس سنة ال 91 كان عمري سنتين ما بتذكر

----------


## الحوت

> شكرا يا حوت على المعلومة 
> بس سنة ال 91 كان عمري سنتين ما بتذكر


الله يطول بعمرك ..العمر كله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> الله يطول بعمرك ..العمر كله


شكرا يا حوووووت

----------

